# Man cuts off his penis in a restaurant



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Jeez [smiley=bigcry.gif]

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/6586879.stm


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

He probably got fed up while waiting for his dinner.....

Surely a quiet word with the waitress would have sufficed?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Apparently sausages were taken off the menu until his bits were found :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I bet he has had better nights out :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I like how the "Spokeswoman" still gets a plug in for the restaurant:



> She said: "At around 9pm on Sunday, a man walked into *the Zizzi restaurant on The Strand*, down the stairs to the basement restaurant area and tried to enter a kitchen.


 :roll:

Rogue


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Zizzi

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That's what french children call their willy appropriately enough.

I just told my French colleague about this and he is pissing himself.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

fucking hell!!!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> I just told my French colleague about this and he is pissing himself.


Just like the bloke in the restaurant :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Wonky as fuck !!!!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks, I am now completely incapable of standing up (as he probably was :wink: ) - my knees have turned to jelly just thinking about it [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dr_Parmar said:


> fucking hell!!!


He was probably thinking that at the time of the accident instead of thinking of the beds in heaven


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Don't know what all the fuss is about, he still has a tongue doesn't he?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Don't know what all the fuss is about, he still has a tongue doesn't he?


 :roll:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Sun headline tomorrow......

Man leaves restaurant without meat but takes his two veg.

:wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

John C said:


> Sun headline tomorrow......
> 
> Man leaves restaurant without meat but takes his two veg.
> 
> :wink:


I think it's more likely to be

*MAN CUTS OFF HIS PENIS IN RESTAURANT*
Slightly more impact :twisted:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> Don't know what all the fuss is about, he still has a tongue doesn't he?


pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

He probably had learning difficulties, nut allergy or some other modern condition.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

Lisa. said:


> Don't know what all the fuss is about, he still has a tongue doesn't he?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> Don't know what all the fuss is about, he still has a tongue doesn't he?


Not much fun getting your tongue sucked though :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

What a complete and utter knob.


----------



## Ashtray_Girl (Nov 27, 2006)

I couldn't beleive this when i read it, they should have left it off, he obviously didn't want it!

I pity the poor person who had to pick it up, good job there were no dogs in the restaurant


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The bottom of the bbc page is a bit ironic ...one of the stories is "ball winner" !

PS apparently the surgeons could have sewn his penis back on but it looked like freddy cruger had been watching that police video 'tight mares on thelmas beat' :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ashtray_Girl said:


> good job there were no dogs in the restaurant


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

sonicmonkey said:


> What a complete and utter knob.


I think an "incomplete knob" is now closer to the truth ...


----------

